

HP revives TouchPad following "pricepoint avalanche" - figital
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903352704576540982671537062.html

======
byoung2
_The introductory model of the TouchPad costs $306 to manufacture, according
to an estimate from research firm IHS iSuppli, suggesting a loss of roughly
two-thirds if it is sold for $99.

Sterne Agee analyst Shaw Wu said the temporary return of the TouchPad was
likely a poorly thought-through decision_

They likely already had all of the parts (chips, board, case, screen) just
sitting at the factory. Since the purchase of those parts would be a loss
already (not likely to be used in other products), my not spend the extra few
bucks to get them on the market?

------
mrgoldenbrown
This headline is misleading. They are not reviving the TouchPad. They are just
using up the leftover parts and manufacturing capability they already had, and
which would be considered sunk costs. Reviving would imply they had a plan to
make more than just a few, and they wouldn't be warning people that there
won't be enough to go around.

